# Tails and different breeds



## paul1980be (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi all, 

I was told by a local farmer (I'm in Catalonia, Spain) that in some breeds of chicken, some hens ALSO have curved tails, even though not as big and elegant as a rooster tail. I can't seem to find correct information on that...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If you mean an 'upward' curved tail like a rooster, I've never seen a hen with a curved tail like that. I've seen downward curved tails when they were being handled or are sick. If possible, a photo would help. 
I've been to Barcelona many many years ago. My first wife spoke Catalan. I couldnt understand a word of it lol. I saw the worlds only captive white gorilla at the Barcelona zoo.


----------



## paul1980be (Nov 5, 2015)

Barcelona is great!! The white gorilla died some years ago I think.... I live about 35km from the city, in the middle of the countryside, it's really beautiful out here! 

Here's a pic of the beauty. The farmer is convinced that it'll be a hen - I'm not so sure at all...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I never have been good at guessing whether a young bird such as the one in your photo is a hen or rooster. I order sexed chicks from hatcheries or have added an older rooster to my flocks on occasion. You're right, (he or she) is a beauty! Maybe someone else can chime in here and give their knowledgeable and appreciated opinion.
I never made it out into the Spanish countryside, I wish I had. I've also been to Madrid, Malaga, Torremolinos, Rota, and Palma de Mallorca. I liked Barcelona the best.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

One of my crested cream legbar pullets has a tail like the picture. I thought she was a rooster for a while due to her feathers and how she carries her tail. But thankfully she isn't a rooster.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

How old is that chicken? The comb could indicate roo, the neck feathers I'm not sure, and the tail is iffy. Once it hits 5 months it will either crow or lay an egg maybe. M thinking it's a pullet but I could be wrong.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen, there's a 50% chance that you're right


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol!! I'm going with pullet


----------



## paul1980be (Nov 5, 2015)

I guess they should be around 4 months now - he/she has a brother that is fleshier and bigger than him/her xD He started trying to crowl last week!! I sure hope it's a pullet, and if not, let's make the chicken farmer happy and get some more...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok I'm going with pullet 100%


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Welcome! I like your chickens whether they be male or female! LOL, I feel like a prize should be awarded to whoever gets it correct. Keep us posted please?


----------



## paul1980be (Nov 5, 2015)

Hehehe there SHOULD be a prize awarded! Whoever gets it right can come and spend some days here in the countryside, for free, ha!  

Today I let them roam free a bit and took some more pictures. I have to say Zamora, one of them is beginning to look a bit like the one in your picture! 

The white speckled one is crowing every morning - his sister-brother is very silent, but roughly the same size and is developing quite the tail!! Very confusing!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Woe those pictures are much clearer, I see a better tail pic and red comb, I am changing to cockerel as he looks more boy now in those better pics.. 
Sometimes with 2 boys only one will crow which is usually the more dominant one. That is Def a cockerel


----------



## paul1980be (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Maryellen! I hope they can stay together... They still cuddle up together, they're brothers from the same mother... We only have 2 hens so on Sunday we'll go hen shopping so the horny bastards don't kill each other!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah definitely need more hens, figure 10 for each rooster. Some can live together and some cant, depends on the two. I had 2 brothers here and they got along good, they each took 9 hens for their own but both protected all of them like a team, and slept together at night. One is now next door only because my friend wanted him and I had sold her 4 hens I bought. So now mine has 19 hens to himself lol


----------

